# Is my frog too skinny?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

I have two frogs. One is a D. azureus and the other is a D. Tinctorius. I am beginning to think that the Tinc looks unhealthy. Please give me your opinion. He is eating but I don't see him eating much. There are always flies left over in the tank in the morning so maybe he is eating some when I am not looking. The Azureus is nice and plump so I wish the Tinc would be too! I am feeding Melanogaster Flies and pinhead crickets. I dust with Dendrocare. Please click on the link to view my frog pictures and viv picture. It might be slow to load since it has 7 pictures. If anyone can tell what sex the frogs are as well please let me know.

My Frog Page

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Dawn, 
Both look like males, and the cobolt is thin but not skinny. Mine looked like that too, after 5 years he is finally getting a little fat. In my expierence azureus are much more agressive feeders than cobolts. An this could account for the difference in the plumpness of the animals. 

That is a very nice setup. 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Dawn said:


> If anyone can tell what sex the frogs are as well please let me know.
> 
> My Frog Page
> 
> ...


Both your frogs are males.

Dustin


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

How old are the frogs? I dont think I would necessarily be sure that they are both males. I have 3 cobalts, and for the longest time I thought they were all males, now I'm thinking there is one male and 2 females (especially after watching their behavior) and looking more at their body shape than their toepads. The front toepads always seem bigger than the back toepads on all tincs (at least in the ones I've seen). Thats a pretty vivarium for sure though.

-Tad


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

they dont look too bad. my tincs were kinda thin like that untill they hit about 6 months and then they got fat. almost too fat. if you really worry about it, put the tinc in a separate tank to feed every once in a while.


----------

